# 921 dvr capabilities



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

Apologies in advance for the length of this post (and perhaps its repetitiveness)…

You’d think that owning a 921 for 5 months, I’d know more, but I’m confused about the DVR capabilities. So, would someone please advise me how many actual tuners and of what type (HD, Sat, OTA) the 921 has and whether the 921 can:

Record 1 HD Satellite show while I watch another HD satellite show?
Record 1 HD Satellite show while I watch a SD satellite show?
Record 1 HD Satellite show while I watch a HD OTA show?
Record 1 HD Satellite show while I watch a SD OTA show?

Record 1 HD OTA show while I watch another HD satellite show?
Record 1 HD OTA show while I watch a SD satellite show?
Record 1 HD OTA show while I watch another HD OTA show?
Record 1 HD OTA show while I watch a SD OTA show?


Record 1 SD Satellite show while I watch another SD satellite show?
Record 1 SD Satellite show while I watch a HD satellite show?
Record 1 SD Satellite show while I watch a SD OTA show?
Record 1 SD Satellite show while I watch a HD OTA show?

Record 1 SD OTA show while I watch a SD satellite show?
Record 1 SD OTA show while I watch a HD satellite show?
Record 1 SD OTA show while I watch a SD OTA show?
Record 1 SD OTA show while I watch a HD OTA show?

Record 2 HD Satellite shows while I watch another HD satellite show?
Record 2 HD Satellite shows while I watch a SD satellite show?
Record 2 HD Satellite shows while I watch a HD OTA show?
Record 2 HD Satellite shows while I watch a SD OTA show?

Record 2 HD OTA shows while I watch another HD satellite show?
Record 2 HD OTA shows while I watch a SD satellite show?
Record 2 HD OTA shows while I watch another HD OTA show?
Record 2 HD OTA shows while I watch a SD OTA show?


Record 2 SD Satellite shows while I watch another SD satellite show?
Record 2 SD Satellite shows while I watch a HD satellite show?
Record 2 SD Satellite shows while I watch a SD OTA show?
Record 2 SD Satellite shows while I watch a HD OTA show?

Record 2 SD OTA shows while I watch a SD satellite show?
Record 2 SD OTA shows while I watch a HD satellite show?
Record 2 SD OTA shows while I watch a SD OTA show?
Record 2 SD OTA shows while I watch a HD OTA show?


While watching HD OTA

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD Sat

While watching SD OTA

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD Sat


While watching SD sat 

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD Sat

While watching HD sat

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD Sat

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD OTA
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD OTA
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD Sat
Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD Sat

How about the 942?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

erh1117 said:


> Apologies in advance for the length of this post (and perhaps its repetitiveness)&#8230;
> 
> You'd think that owning a 921 for 5 months, I'd know more, but I'm confused about the DVR capabilities. So, would someone please advise me how many actual tuners and of what type (HD, Sat, OTA) the 921 has and whether the 921 can:
> 
> ...


Your making this too complicated.

You can record one digital ota and one Sat, or two satellite. (each one can be HD or SD). You have 2 satellite tuners and 1 OTA tuner but other parts of the hardware restrict you to a maximum of two channels being recorded.

At the same time you can watch ONE prerecorded channel (hd or SD)


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

I've never tried it, but I think you can watch an OTA analog channel while recording OTA digital. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I know you can never RECORD an OTA analog channel.

Brad


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Agreed. Ed - you're making this way too hard on yourself.

You can record 1 or 2 satellite programs while watching anything else. You can record 1 OTA HD and 1 satellite program while watching anything else. You cannot record SD OTA at all. You may have trouble tuning away from an HD OTA recording if you're tuned to the OTA channel recording. That's been a known bug since the beginning.

Bottom line, you can have up to 2 programs recording at once while watching a third prerecorded one.

With the 942, you can have up to 3 programs recording at once, while watching a 4th or a 5th prerecorded one. The 942 has 1 OTA tuner, so same rules apply. And 942 cannot yet tune analog OTAs, and also will never be able to record them.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Record 1 HD Satellite show while I watch another HD satellite show?

Yes.

Record 1 HD Satellite show while I watch a SD satellite show?

Yes.

Record 1 HD Satellite show while I watch a HD OTA show?

Yes.

Record 1 HD Satellite show while I watch a SD OTA show?

Yes.

Record 1 HD OTA show while I watch another HD satellite show?

Yes.

Record 1 HD OTA show while I watch a SD satellite show?

Yes.

Record 1 HD OTA show while I watch another HD OTA show?

No.

Record 1 HD OTA show while I watch a SD OTA show?

No.

Record 1 SD Satellite show while I watch another SD satellite show?

Yes.

Record 1 SD Satellite show while I watch a HD satellite show?

Yes.

Record 1 SD Satellite show while I watch a SD OTA show?

Yes.

Record 1 SD Satellite show while I watch a HD OTA show?

Yes.

Record 1 SD OTA show while I watch a SD satellite show?

Yes.

Record 1 SD OTA show while I watch a HD satellite show?

Yes.

Record 1 SD OTA show while I watch a SD OTA show?

No.

Record 1 SD OTA show while I watch a HD OTA show?

No.

Record 2 HD Satellite shows while I watch another HD satellite show?

No.

Record 2 HD Satellite shows while I watch a SD satellite show?

No.

Record 2 HD Satellite shows while I watch a HD OTA show?

No.

Record 2 HD Satellite shows while I watch a SD OTA show?

No.

Record 2 HD OTA shows while I watch another HD satellite show?

No.

Record 2 HD OTA shows while I watch a SD satellite show?

No.

Record 2 HD OTA shows while I watch another HD OTA show?

No.

Record 2 HD OTA shows while I watch a SD OTA show?

No.

Record 2 SD Satellite shows while I watch another SD satellite show?

No.

Record 2 SD Satellite shows while I watch a HD satellite show?

No.

Record 2 SD Satellite shows while I watch a SD OTA show?

No.

Record 2 SD Satellite shows while I watch a HD OTA show?

No.

Record 2 SD OTA shows while I watch a SD satellite show?

No.

Record 2 SD OTA shows while I watch a HD satellite show?

No.

Record 2 SD OTA shows while I watch a SD OTA show?

No.

Record 2 SD OTA shows while I watch a HD OTA show?

No.

While watching HD OTA

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD Sat

No.

While watching SD OTA

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD Sat

No.

While watching SD sat 

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD Sat

No.

While watching HD sat

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD OTA and 1 HD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD OTA and 1 HD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 SD SAT and 1 HD Sat


No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD OTA

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 SD Sat

No.

Record 1 HD SAT and 1 HD Sat

How about the 942?

Don't know.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

mark said- "You can record 1 OTA HD and 1 satellite program while watching anything else."


you can? so you can record an OTA channel and say a voom HD channel, then while both are recording turn in to say an HBO channel at the same time? I thought it would ask you to cancel one of your recording to tune to that new request if two things were recording? I have never tried because frankly, I'm afraid to tax my 921 that much (fear it may crash or freeze up). Basically i don't have enough faith in it to try that, but it could in theory do it?

Jon


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jon - what I meant to say was that you can watch a pre-recorded show, with 1 OTA HD and 1 sat program recording.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Agreed. Ed - you're making this way too hard on yourself.
> 
> You can record 1 or 2 satellite programs while watching anything else. You can record 1 OTA HD and 1 satellite program while watching anything else. You cannot record SD OTA at all. You may have trouble tuning away from an HD OTA recording if you're tuned to the OTA channel recording. That's been a known bug since the beginning.
> 
> ...


I stand by my post. You can record one DIGITAL OTA whether its SD or HD and one satellite. Or two Satellite. And you can view one thing you prerecorded.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Ed and Madbrain should be part of the 921 test team. 

No one else seems to be working it at that level of detail.


----------

